# permit fees in northern new hampshire



## Sterling Scovil (Mar 30, 2014)

does anyone have any idea what the permit fees are in places like berlin, gorham, north conway,new hampshire,  thanks


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.gorhamnh.org/Pages/GorhamNH_Building/Building%20Permit%20Fees.pdf


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.berlinnh.gov/Pages/BerlinNH_CityCode/ch4


----------



## fatboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, let your fingers do the walking, they will typically vary greatly from other AHJ's.......


----------



## Sterling Scovil (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks all


----------

